

Ask HN: ORM useful in Analytics having star schemas? - itsbits

can we build object model from star schemas. Suppose It got fact table with set of foreign keys which together makes a candidate key. But how tough is that to make use of ORM for datawarehouse?
======
codeslinger
Anthony Eden has a project for this from a while back:
<http://activewarehouse.rubyforge.org/> Not sure how well its maintained at
this point but it looks like a pretty good mapping of the concepts to me.

~~~
itsbits
my bad..my english is not good..what i meant to ask was ORM needs Object
Models of data schema..And its easy to make from relational database
perspective..but when it comes to star schema perspective, what can be the
trade offs?

